# I decided not to buy a Wabi



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

I bought three! No, not a Classic, Special, and a Lightning SE, but a SS Classic for my wife (surprise for her) and daughter, and a fixed gear for me. 

I actually wanted the Lightning SE, but also wanted the flexibility of being able to run wider tires and conventional fenders. My favourite colour is the popular Desert Turquoise, but my daughter is just crazy about that colour or anything seafoam, and since I didn't think my wife would like black, decided not to have us all on the same colour bike, but ordered the honey saddle for my daughter and me, and will probably buy Fizik honey tape later (just did not want leather tape personally). 

I'm a 54 year old man who feels as excited as a little boy at Christmas (which it soon will be ). I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

Gotta love that!! I have purchased some components from them and one day may get a SS from them. I like the look in basic black. 
Enjoy them


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, I found it so hard to decide which bike to choose, but thought it better to share the Wabi joy with my family. (Wow, I sound like a shill, don't I)? 

I do think black exudes a kind of understated elegance, and was inspired by the Special in anthracite on Richard's site to go with a honey saddle and (eventually) tape.

Since my car has been just sitting uninsured in the driveway/garage for the last couple of years, the savings in gas and insurance has more than made up for the cost of the three bikes.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I like my Lightning a lot. It is the discontinued scandium frame and set up fixed. Did a century on it in October. rode 55 miles today. My geared bikes are gathering dust.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

Schneiderguy said:


> I like my Lightning a lot. It is the discontinued scandium frame and set up fixed. Did a century on it in October. rode 55 miles today. My geared bikes are gathering dust.


Yeah, too bad the Lightning is no more, but it may help to make it a collector's item, although the idea is to ride the bike of course. I hope I don't experience any post purchase dissonance over not buying the Lightning SE, although I don't think one can go wrong with any of them.

BTW, I noticed the quote from Walk in the Woods in your sig; that book literally had me laughing out loud!


----------



## mwcet8k (Apr 16, 2013)

Just bought a Wabi Special in anthracite and love it. This is both my first steelie and my first single speed. Every time I'm out riding and see someone on a high-end cf bike I think "Man, he has no idea what he's missing!" Customer service from Richard has been great too. I plan on riding this bike until the wheels turn square.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Very cool move! 

Oh, and pictures are mandatory when they arrive.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Favorit said:


> Yeah, too bad the Lightning is no more, but it may help to make it a collector's item, although the idea is to ride the bike of course. I hope I don't experience any post purchase dissonance over not buying the Lightning SE, although I don't think one can go wrong with any of them.
> 
> BTW, I noticed the quote from Walk in the Woods in your sig; that book literally had me laughing out loud!


Walk in the Woods is a great book. And the quote is painfully true which is what makes it humorous-at least to me.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

mwcet8k said:


> Just bought a Wabi Special in anthracite and love it. This is both my first steelie and my first single speed. Every time I'm out riding and see someone on a high-end cf bike I think "Man, he has no idea what he's missing!" Customer service from Richard has been great too. I plan on riding this bike until the wheels turn square.


Is it set up single speed or fixed? If it is SS I encourage to try fixed. IMO you get a better workout in the same period of time and feel more connected to the bike. Like you and the bike are one. I don't brake with my knees but have front and rear brakes and not ashamed to use them.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

.....


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

Tig said:


> Very cool move!
> 
> Oh, and pictures are mandatory when they arrive.


On Thursday, I asked my wife if I could borrow her car to go to a meeting after work. When we got home, I quickly removed the rear seat from her car, and put it in the back of my uninsured station wagon (which would have been much easier to use if it was on the road), and headed to Point Roberts, Washington where I had them sent to save on shipping. Richard gave me a deal on shipping for buying three bikes too - just can't say enough about that guy, except he's a great guy who obviously loves cycling too. The three bikes, still in their boxes _just_ fit in the back.

When I got home, I put the bikes in the back of my wagon; I already had some boxes in the back, so she'll never notice through the dusty glass. 

I had to do this, because every Christmas she ends up somehow knowing what I got her beforehand, this time she'll be truly surprised. Unfortunately, it means the other two bikes will have to remain hidden until Christmas too, so as to avoid questions. I'll take some pics after Christmas for sure though.

Yes, I lied and said I was going to a meeting, but at least I wasn't cheating on her!


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

mwcet8k said:


> Just bought a Wabi Special in anthracite and love it. This is both my first steelie and my first single speed. Every time I'm out riding and see someone on a high-end cf bike I think "Man, he has no idea what he's missing!" Customer service from Richard has been great too. I plan on riding this bike until the wheels turn square.


Niiice!


----------



## mwcet8k (Apr 16, 2013)

Schneiderguy said:


> Is it set up single speed or fixed? If it is SS I encourage to try fixed. IMO you get a better workout in the same period of time and feel more connected to the bike. Like you and the bike are one. I don't brake with my knees but have front and rear brakes and not ashamed to use them.


Single speed for now. I'm not quite ready to go fixed. Just making the jump to single speed was a big step for me, but I'm not ruling out converting it to fixed at some point in the future. Baby steps!


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, it's time. That is awesome that your whole family will be on Wabi's. Can't get my wife to get a singlespeed. Oh well, at least she'll ride. 

I love my Wabi as well and Richard is great to work with. I've been on several centuries on mine and hope to ride many more.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't got the bikes set up yet, and the photos aren't great, but here they are, as promised. I have Fizik tape in honey brown to go with the saddles; someday I'll get around to installing it.

BTW, I know the dog's "talons" need trimming, but it's a slow process with a grinder; she will NOT allow clipping!


----------

